# اكبر جريمة ترتكبها فى حق قلبك



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

أكبــر جـريمـه... ترتكــبها بحــق قلــبك هــو ان تحـــلم....


وتحلم
بشـــيء انـــت تـــدري بانـــه لـــن يكـــون لــك ....
وتحلم
ومـــع هـــذا تقـترب مـنه...... 

وتقــود نفــسك الــى حلــم مســتحيل ,
و تســتمر فــي طريــقك...
بأصــرار وانــت تعـــلم انـه لـن يوصــلك...
الا لجـــدار ...
تـــستند علـــيه لتبكــــــي...
عـــلى ......
حلــــمك الـــذي ضـــــاع مــــنك 

لا اعلم ماذا اقول ولكن اذا اردت شىء بشدة لا تتركة حارب من اجلة بشدة ولا تتركه
فان خسرتة فهذا ليس ملكك من الاول ولكن ان كان لك فانت تعبت لذلك استحققت​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2011)

جميل يا كوكو موضوعك كعادتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا ميرنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

> أكبــر جـريمـه... ترتكــبها بحــق قلــبك هــو ان تحـــلم....
> 
> 
> وتحلم
> ...




كلام سليم وواقعى جدا
شكرا جدا
الرب يبارك كتاباتك الجميله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*روووووووووووعة يا كوكو موضوعك*
*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*كلام جميل جدا*
*ميرسي كوكو*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مارس 2011)

جميل ان نحلم بشرط العمل لتحقيق الحلم


----------



## انريكي (5 مارس 2011)

لا اعلم ماذا اقول ولكن اذا اردت شىء بشدة لا تتركة حارب  من اجلة بشدة ولا تتركه
فان خسرتة فهذا ليس ملكك من الاول ولكن ان كان لك فانت تعبت لذلك استحققت

ده احلى كلام سمعتة في حياتي

بجد كلام جدا رائع

وتستحق اكبر تقيم واجمل تحية للموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## bassem145 (6 مارس 2011)

نفسى ارف ازاى اوقف الجريمة الكبيرة الخطية قبل ميلادها


----------



## bassem145 (6 مارس 2011)

نفسى اعرف ازاى اوقف الجريمة الكبيرة الخطية قبل ميلادها


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> كلام سليم وواقعى جدا
> شكرا جدا
> الرب يبارك كتاباتك الجميله


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا كوكو موضوعك*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*
> *ربنا يفرحك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا*​
> *ميرسي كوكو*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> جميل ان نحلم بشرط العمل لتحقيق الحلم


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لا اعلم ماذا اقول ولكن اذا اردت شىء بشدة لا تتركة حارب من اجلة بشدة ولا تتركه
> فان خسرتة فهذا ليس ملكك من الاول ولكن ان كان لك فانت تعبت لذلك استحققت
> 
> ده احلى كلام سمعتة في حياتي
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا انريكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

bassem145 قال:


> نفسى اعرف ازاى اوقف الجريمة الكبيرة الخطية قبل ميلادها


 
بالصلاه ، بالصوم ، بقراءه الانجيل ، بالتناول ، بالمحبه ​


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

جميل موضوعك اكتير يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ديما
كل الشكر الك يا صديقي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

*روعة روعة روعة *
*كلام واقعى وحقيقى *
*بس انا عايزة افهم اية القصد من الجملة دى كوكو ؟*
*فان خسرتة فهذا ليس ملكك من الاول ولكن ان كان لك فانت تعبت لذلك استحققت*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من راااائع 
مرسي ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (7 مارس 2011)

*رووووعه يا كوكو*

*بس الواحد ياريت يحلم على اده*

*يعنى  يبص ويحلم بالسما اه لكن مينساش ان رجله على الارض*

*بس تستاهل احلى تقييم*​


----------



## ارووجة (8 مارس 2011)

كلام سليم وانا عم قود نفسي لاحلام مستحيلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> جميل موضوعك اكتير يا كوكو
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ديما
> كل الشكر الك يا صديقي


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا جوجو_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *روعة روعة روعة *​
> *كلام واقعى وحقيقى *
> *بس انا عايزة افهم اية القصد من الجملة دى كوكو ؟*
> 
> *فان خسرتة فهذا ليس ملكك من الاول ولكن ان كان لك فانت تعبت لذلك استحققت*​


 
_معنى الجمله دى _
_اذا خسرتى شىء فهو من حقك من البدايه _
_واذا حاولتى كثيرا وجاهدتى واصبح من نصيبك _
_فهو من الاول لكى والتعب مستحق _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا مانا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااائع ​
> مرسي ليك كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا الملكه_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *رووووعه يا كوكو*​
> 
> *بس الواحد ياريت يحلم على اده*​
> *يعنى يبص ويحلم بالسما اه لكن مينساش ان رجله على الارض*​
> ...


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ماربيلا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> كلام سليم وانا عم قود نفسي لاحلام مستحيلة
> ربنا يباركك


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ارووجه_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (23 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو 

تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*طيب وهتعمل ايه بقى لو هيه الى مش عايزاك*_


_*صعبه شويه يا كوكو*_

_*شكرا لك يا كوكو تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مارس 2011)

كلام جميل بس لو بطلنا نحلم نموت


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدااا
تسلم ايدك يا كوكو


----------



## soso a (25 مارس 2011)

*كلام حلو قوى يا كوكو 


موضوع رائع 


الرب يبارك حياتك *

​


----------



## yousteka (27 مارس 2011)

فعلا يا كوكو عندك حق
كلام رائع جدا بجد و واقعى
ميرسي كتير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

نفس الشعور يا حج 
تقريبا تقصدني بكلامك 100 %
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الالم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا مرمر_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*طيب وهتعمل ايه بقى لو هيه الى مش عايزاك*_​
> 
> 
> _*صعبه شويه يا كوكو*_​
> ...


 
_الموضوع منقول _
_ليس كل ما انقله يعبر عن حياتى الشخصيه _
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا كوك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> كلام جميل بس لو بطلنا نحلم نموت


 
_ماحدش يقدر يعيش من غير حلم _
_حتى لو عارف انه مش هيتحقق _
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت موسى  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رائع جدااا
> تسلم ايدك يا كوكو


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا ميرو_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> *كلام حلو قوى يا كوكو *​
> 
> *موضوع رائع *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا سوسو _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

yousteka قال:


> فعلا يا كوكو عندك حق
> 
> كلام رائع جدا بجد و واقعى
> 
> ميرسي كتير​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا يوستيكا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفس الشعور يا حج​
> تقريبا تقصدني بكلامك 100 %
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الالم ​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا عياد _
_وعلى الكلام اللى فى التقيييم _
_فاكره ؟؟؟؟؟_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

